# Custom Amiibo Cards



## Navie (Apr 29, 2018)

I tried to attempt some cards like everyone else. 
Would love some feedback on the styles. Its a mixture of the currently released styles (except the weird majora one)


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 29, 2018)

Loving these designs.  The Zelda card looks a little weird compared to the other two "normal" cards, but that could just be a case of 2D vs. 3D.  Might want to clean up the logo for that one, though; I can still make out some white near the borders.

Other than that, looks good!


----------

